# [video]My Tutorial on How to Solve a 3x3x3



## zanemartin96 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys I just made a youtube tutorial for solving the cube (beginner's method). Can you watch it and give some pointers (IE What was good, and what was bad). Subscribe if you want to.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 8, 2011)

B moves don't exist?
try making your moves less shifty
the entire video seems somewhat incoherent; what's a cross? why am I doing this on green? HOW DO I DO A CROSS? You really should focus on the cross a LOT.
"configured"->"oriented." 

Before actually teaching, give an overview of the method.

What's "adjacently?" How do I tell if they're adjacent?

You just kinda assume that the viewer knows what edge/corner orientations are "good" or "bad."
How to memorize algorithms?
What's an edge? Corner? Center?
You seem as if you barely know the algorithms yourself; you pause arbitrarily during the edge insertions.

I don't mean to be overly harsh, but waiting until you're more comfortable solving really is needed before trying to teach others.

-statue


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 8, 2011)

your ds are wrong


----------



## zanemartin96 (Apr 8, 2011)

I actually know the algs pretty well. I can solve it in around a minute. I just have trouble remember the letters that go with the motions. But anyway thanks for the feedback.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 8, 2011)

zanemartin96 said:


> I actually know the algs pretty well. I can solve it in around a minute. I just have trouble remember the letters that go with the motions. But anyway thanks for the feedback.


 I'd wait until you're at /least/ sub30 before you start trying to teach new people.

That's like me trying to teach people fashion or something.


----------



## zanemartin96 (Apr 8, 2011)

I've never heard of anyone getting sub-30 with the beginner method.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 8, 2011)

zanemartin96 said:


> I've never heard of anyone getting sub-30 with the beginner method.


 2008

Edit: example B, I did it.


----------



## zanemartin96 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok theres one instance of it. But frankly how many people do? Even dan brown who has the most popular youtube rubiks tutorial says he averages 1 minute. 1 minute is usually the best for most people using the beginner method.


----------



## zanemartin96 (Apr 8, 2011)

In general though most people can't and won't get past that. There's also to take in the fact that my cube isn't lubed.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 8, 2011)

zanemartin96 said:


> Ok theres one instance of it. But frankly how many people do? Even dan brown who has the most popular youtube rubiks tutorial says he averages 1 minute. 1 minute is usually the best for most people using the beginner method.


 
I can average sub 30 with beginner's easily. Although I don't see why you're even teaching beginner's. Learn a better method, THEN teach people.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 8, 2011)

zanemartin96 said:


> Ok theres one instance of it. But frankly how many people do? Even *dan brown* who has the most popular youtube rubiks tutorial says he averages 1 minute. 1 minute is usually the best for most people using the beginner method.


 
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Seriously, if you're going to use someone as an example, try not to make it the worst one possible.

Anyway, I average about 20-25 seconds with the beginners method, and about 12 with the advanced Fridrich method. I'm also sure that there are plenty of people who can solve with the beginner's method faster than myself.


----------



## zanemartin96 (Apr 8, 2011)

I know OLL/PLL. But you don't teach that to new cubers.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 8, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I can average sub 30 with beginner's easily. Although I don't see why you're even teaching beginner's. Learn a better method, THEN teach people.



What is wrong with teaching beginner's method?


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 8, 2011)

zanemartin96 said:


> I know OLL/PLL. But you don't teach that to new cubers.


 
How fast are you using oll/pll?


----------



## xdaragon (Apr 9, 2011)

zanemartin96 said:


> I've never heard of anyone getting sub-30 with the beginner method.


 
I can get sub 20 with the beginner method ^_^.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2011)

I can sub 25 with Dan Knights/Brown method.


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 9, 2011)

you mixed up ur notation, u should learn notation better before making something like this. but otherwise nice


----------



## yockee (Apr 9, 2011)

zanemartin96 said:


> I've never heard of anyone getting sub-30 with the beginner method.


 
Hahaha, Vietcuber averaged about 18 sec with beginner's method, back when she was making videos. Check her out.


----------



## yockee (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm sorry dude, but I average aroun 16 - 17 sec, and can not follow this tutorial. It's just all over the place. There are edits that cut too early, or for no reason, and you move through each step too quickly. If I was a beginner, I would turn this off and watch badmephisto's tutorial. You need to make it understandable so that new cubers will want to watch it. There are just too many mistakes with this, most of which are listed in previous posts. It's a nice effort, though. You need to pretend as though you're teaching a baby to speak. It's the same thing.


----------



## moogra (Apr 10, 2011)

zanemartin96 said:


> I know OLL/PLL. But you don't teach that to new cubers.


 
And you average a minute or so? I find that hard to believe. I don't even know full OLL and I average 14-18. anyway, video isn't completely bad, but you should go more into detail. Terminology doesn't matter for new cubers so that's not a big issue. Clarity is very important though.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

Tutorial isn't very good.
Ds are wrong.
Too long, split into parts like Dan Brown did.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 10, 2011)

why did you make this video? Do you really feel like there aren't enough LBL tutorials already? Does your video offer anything that well known tutorials don't offer already?


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

dont get discouraged- just get a little faster and learn the method better, then remake this.


----------



## gecan (Apr 16, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I can average sub 30 with beginner's easily. Although I don't see why you're even teaching beginner's. Learn a better method, THEN teach people.


 
Agreed.

OP, why would you want to reinvent the wheel?
There are already tons of beginner methods tutorials on Youtube.
Any more beginner method tutorials are uncalled for.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 16, 2011)

zanemartin96 said:


> I can solve it in around a minute.





zanemartin96 said:


> I know OLL/PLL.


 You know OLL and PLL, yet you solve it in around a minute?
Either you're horrible, or you're lying.


Like other people said, I just don't see the reason to make yet _another_ Beginner's Method Tutorial.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2011)

I stopped when you did this:

"D"
*Does D'*

"D'"
*Does D*


----------

